# Autres langages > Python > GUI >  [TOUS GUI] propositions d' exercices

## josmiley

bonjour  tous,
en ce moment, je m'ennuie, y a  rien  coder. Alors je me suis dis: "pourquoi ne pas s'ennuyer  plusieurs ? "
Et comme je suis 'pygame addict' et que je sais qu'il y a de plus en plus de forumeurs ici qui s'intressent  cette lib, mais qui se cachent .. je propose:
- chaque semaine sera propos un exercice  simple, c'est  dire qu'il ne sagira pas de faire un jeu  80 niveaux.
- chaque participant ne postera q'une seule fois pour ne pas encombrer le thread mais pourra modifier son post hein .... de la faon suivante:
 ----- un ou des screenshots de taille raisonnable
 ----- un lien vers son fichier ou dossier compress
 ----- un mini manuel

-  la fin de la semaine on votera pour le meilleur, soit le meilleur rendu, la meilleur technique, la meilleur ide ... bref, celui qu'on aura prfr.
le gagnant devra  son tour proposer un exercice.

On pourra ainsi partager nos astuces, nos connaissances et nos mthodes.

Bon je tente, on verra si a prend  ::calim2:: 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
on commence facile:
Faire une horloge, digitale ou analogique, avec des chiffres, des aiguilles,  des pinguins qui pondent des oeufs ou ce que vous voulez en fait, mais faut que a donne l'heure.
Elle devra tre  l'heure du systeme, c--d  la seconde prs (mais pas au millime prs hein ...)
Possibil de lancer le programme en ligne de commande avec des arguments, genre modifier la taille de la police, le background, etc ... d'o le mini manuel.

Voil,  vos claviers.
En attendant vos rponses, je m'y mets ds demain.

----------


## clic4

Salut !

En voila une bonne ide ! J'adore ce genre d'exercice/challenge, a me rappelle lorsque je faisais de l'actionscript. Sur le forum mediabox il y avait une section "Battle" un peu dans le mme got,  l'exception prs que l'on reprenait souvent le code du dernier concurrent pour apporter notre pierre  l'difice. En somme, c'tait un peu comme le jeu du cadavre exquis, mais en programmation. ^^

Toujours est-il que je suis aussi un aficionados de pygame et que je dispose d'un tas de temps libre (ehehe). Je planche sur un truc ds lundi, j'ai dj une chtite ide... ou plutt une vieille ide abandonne (eeh oui, j'adore recycler les ides  ::mrgreen:: ).

Encore bravo pour cette initiative josmiley ! Il manque justement des espaces francophones traitant de pygame, c'est l'occasion de changer a.  ::):

----------


## josmiley

flip_ticks:



//http://joel-murielle.perso.sfr.fr/flip_ticks/flip_ticks.zip

options ...
SIZE : taille de la fonte
BGCOLOR : couleur du fond en hex
FGCOLOR : couleur des chiffres en hex
les args sont exec()uts, donc passs ainsi:


```
python flip_ticks.py SIZE=120 BGCOLOR=0x300000 FGCOLOR=0x000000
```

----------


## clic4

Pour cet exercice, je me suis fais plaisir en rcuprant dans mes archives les formules pour faire de la vraie fausse 3D ! L'horloge est compose de deux cercles reprsents par des "sphres", un pour les heures et un autre pour les minutes et les secondes.

Par dfaut, les deux cadrans sont orients  90 degrs l'un de l'autre. Vous pouvez nanmoins librement choisir les angles des deux cadrans  l'aide de commandes lors de l'initialisation du programme. Vous pouvez aussi modifier la vitesse et l'axe de rotation de l'horloge avec les touches x, y ou z et les flches gauches et droites (x + flches droites, etc.). Pour plus d'informations sur l'utilisation de ce script, regardez le fichier lisez_moi.rtf


Horloge 3D

----------


## josmiley

excellent !!!  clic4,
ok, l'heure est difficile  lire mais ce n'tait pas une contrainte.

vraiment excellent  ::ccool::  tu devrais le poster sur www.pygame.org

----------


## clic4

Merci !  ::D: 

Clair, l'heure n'est pas toujours trs lisible. Je pourrais sans doute modifier un peu le design pour amliorer cela, mais je dois avouer que c'est surtout le principe qui m'intresse (y'a qu'a voir le fond, je ne me suis pas pris la tte longtemps, ehehe). Et puis, j'aime bien le concept d'instrument de mesure du temps approximative. ^^

Perso, j'ai apprci le code concis de ton horloge. Je suis pas certain d'arriver au mme rsultat en 100 lignes. Ca me fait penser au code du snake que tu as justement propos sur pygame.org. Vraiment, du grand art ! Pour les curieux : http://www.pygame.org/project-snake-1482-2696.html
Qui dit mieux ?  ::mrgreen:: 

Je posterais peut-tre sur pygame.org, mais je dois avouer que la barrire de la langue m'ennuie un peu. Si je lis aisment l'anglais simple ou technique, je ne me sens pas  l'aise  l'crit. A voir donc, sans doute le projet de jeu que je termine finira, lui, sur pygame... a me donnera surement la motivation de placer ce code  :;):

----------


## josmiley

> Je posterais peut-tre sur pygame.org, mais je dois avouer que la barrire de la langue m'ennuie un peu. Si je lis aisment l'anglais simple ou technique, je ne me sens pas  l'aise  l'crit. A voir donc, sans doute le projet de jeu que je termine finira, lui, sur pygame... a me donnera surement la motivation de placer ce code


hh, j'me sers de a: http://translate.google.fr/#en|fr|

j'hallucine en voyant la fluidit de ton horloge ...

----------


## clic4

Yep, mais je me mfie un peu des traducteurs en ligne... aprs, c'est sans doute moi qui ai trop de scrupules. Quand je vois des gars poster en espagnol, je me dis que mon mauvais anglais est pas si mal que a  :;): 

Au sujet de la fluidit de l'horloge, c'est sr que cela tourne mieux qu' l'poque o j'ai dcouvert ces formules (notamment j'ai commenc ce projet sur flash, sans jamais vraiment l'aboutir). ^^
Entre la puissance des machines actuelles, le passage  python/pygame (qui est franchement bien assez rapide pour une large palette de jeux) et la technique approprie on peut crer des choses relativement puissantes.

Je pense aussi que l'utilisation de la classe Moteur2D y est pour beaucoup. Avec cette mthode, la partie logique du programme, les calculs, etc. sont effectus moins souvent que l'affichage. De plus,  la diffrence de la mthode consistant  mettre en pause le programme avec un pygame.time.wait(50), le script tourne  une vitesse rgulire quelque soit le temps d'execution de la logique. Personnellement, je suis fan de cette classe Moteur2D, elle constitue la base de tous mes jeux/applications crs avec pygame.

On pourrait optimiser encore, par exemple en ne rafraichissant que les portions d'cran dont l'affichage est modifi ou en amliorant les calculs (rcriture des formules, remplacement des boucle for par des gnrateurs, etc.) mais comme le rsultat tait dj satisfaisant, je suis rest sur un truc simple.  ::mouarf:: 

Bon, je m'arrte l, je me rends compte que j'cris un pav ^^ J'espre qu'on ennuie personne avec notre discussion.  ::):

----------


## josmiley

Vu la performance, je pense que tout le monde est d'accord pour dire que tu as remport ce premier dfi.
Tu peux donc proposer un nouveau challenge.
Encore bravo  ::ccool::

----------


## clic4

Alors, je vais rester volontairement simple hein ^^ Cela vaut mieux puisque l'objectif est de pouvoir crire le code en l'espace d'une semaine.

Je propose de nous atteler au classique casse-brique. Les graphismes sont simples, la logique du jeu bien connu et facile  implmenter... de quoi laisser libre cours  notre imagination pour ajouter une touche personnelle et/ou originale. Personnellement, je remarque avec tonnement que je n'ai jamais cris un tel jeu alors que le principe est simplissime !




> *Objectif :* Casse-brique.
> *Elements minimums :* un palet, une bille, briques destructibles et indestructibles.
> 
> Le reste est laiss  votre apprciation : bonus, malus, timing de jeu, nombre de niveaux, etc.

----------


## josmiley

hummm ...
je m'y suis dj essay mais jamais abouti. Je bute  chaque fois sur la physique de la balle, notement le 'lift' sur le palet.

Mais allons-y  ::mrgreen::

----------


## josmiley

pas beaucoup de participant,
je me demande s'il ne faudrait pas ouvrir le sujet  toutes les lib ...
*Hey !! Postez vos codes mme si vous n'utilisez pas Pygame.*
si un gentil modo pouvait retitrer le thread genre : [TOUS GUI] minis exercices, j'ai pas trouv si c'tait possible ... merci.

----------


## josmiley

Prem's



ARNAKOID

use SPACE and ARROW KEYS

ok, le code est vraiment trs sale, mon anglais est moisi; mais a fonctionne.  ::aie:: 
restent quelques bugs  corriger et des niveaux faire ...

----------


## moithibault

Super! J'adore joesmiley, j'aimerais bien participer mais j'ai pas encore assez d'exprience! Ca viendra  ::mrgreen::

----------


## josmiley

y a plus personne ?

----------


## clic4

Si, si !

Mais cet exercice est franchement plus dur que je ne l'imaginais ^^ Mauvais choix de ma part... Simplissime, mon oeil ouaip, pour la gestion des collisions j'ai du ressortir des algorithmes bien plus compliqus que je ne pensais !

J'ai plus ou moins termin mon casse-brique mais force est de constater qu'il est encore plein de bugs... notamment y'a des balles qui entrent encore dans les briques et les rebonds sur celle-ci sont parfois.. ahem, enfin, voila quoi !

Je poste a ce soir ou cette aprm, une fois que j'aurais nettoy un peu le code parce que l c'est le mega bronx :p

Vivement le challenge suivant que j'oublie cette horreur !  :;):

----------


## afranck64

D'accord Josmiley mais je ne m'en sort pas encore avec Pygame alors je le fait juste avec Tkinter!
A plus  ::ccool::

----------


## clic4

Ben voil...

A franchement parler, je ne suis pas vraiment fier du rsultat. Trop de bugs, manque de finitions, etc. J'ai l'impression de m'tre lanc dans un norme truc alors qu'il ne s'agit que d'un bte casse-brique.
Et puis, en une semaine, faut grer son temps et ce n'est pas toujours facile... mais trve d'excuses, voil le code ! :p

Et bienvenue  toi afranck64 !  ::):

----------


## josmiley

le class sprite contient tout ce qu'il faut pour ce genre de jeu mais j'ai trop la flemme de l'apprendre.

je vote pour moi ^^

@clic4:
pourquoi utiliser des 'segments' plutt que des Rects ? Ca complique un peu non ?
des fois la balle traverse plusieurs briques, des fois elle reste bloque contre une brique incassable ...

----------


## moithibault

moi j'attend un prochain dfis :p

----------


## josmiley

hum....
j'ai pas trop d'ide...
tetris et demineur c'est dj fait ...
je suis all voir du ct des jeux en flash, y a un truc sympa; si a vous tente on essaye de faire un truc du mme genre ?
c'est ici : http://www.jeuxvideo-flash.com/jeu-9480-flashpiper.php

----------


## clic4

> @clic4:
> pourquoi utiliser des 'segments' plutt que des Rects ? Ca complique un peu non ?
> des fois la balle traverse plusieurs briques, des fois elle reste bloque contre une brique incassable ...


Aaah mais clairement ! Quand je disais m'tre lanc dans un norme truc ce n'tait pas des paroles en l'air. ^^ C'est la masse pour enfoncer la punaise  ::mrgreen:: 
En fait, j'ai commenc avec la mthode des rectangles mais je me suis rendu compte (ou alors j'ai mal ralis la chose) que cela provoquait un dcalage de la balle lors du rebond. Mon objectif tait de replacer correctement la balle contre la brique aprs une collision afin d'viter un maximum des effets visuels tranges comme des dcalages ou des acclrations/ralentissements. D'o l'utilisation de segments et cercle pour trouver le/les points d'impacts prcis... 

La o j'ai mal gr l'histoire c'est que ce systme ne voit pas les collisions lorsque la balle se dplace trop vite, c'est--dire quand elle est inscrite dans une brique.
Un autre bug est li  mon systme de rebond je pense. Habituellement j'utilise un autre algorithme plus "correct", particulirement sur les coins des briques... enfin... tout a pour dire une fois encore que je me suis perdu dans le code et qu'au final... voila, voila  ::P: 

Je vote aussi pour toi, mais sous rserve de voir la proposition de afranck64, ehehe  :;): 
J'ai bien aim le nom que tu as employ pour le casse-brique. Arnakod c'est le mlange entre arkanod et arnaque  ::ccool:: 

Edit: Pas vu le dernier message, zut ^^
Moi a me va bien oui, faudrait juste spcifier un peu les "rgles" du jeu par crit comme rfrence.

----------


## josmiley

ok, attendons afranck64 ... a nous fera une petite pause-mninge ^^

Donc, comme le but est d'apprendre voil un bref topo sur mon code:

de faon  mieux grer les collisions de la balle, par exemple avec une brique, il faut qu'elle avance trs lentement, c'est  dire qu'elle ne se dplace que de 1 pixel maximum  chaque cycle, et la dtection de la collision se fait avant le dplacement.
Si la balle se dplaait de 10 pixels  la fois (j'exagre exprs), soit celle-ci risque de se retrouver compltement imbrique dans l'obstacle, soit la collision est dtecte avant mme que l'obstacle ne soit touch. Pas gnant pour des jeux rapides, le cerveau s'arrange, mais bon ...

Pour viter trop de ralentis, la zone vide comprise entre, le palet, les murs, et la 1ere range de briques est ignore de la dtection de collision, vu qu'il n'y a rien  'collisionner'.

Si vous avez des questions, n'hsitez pas.

----------


## josmiley

bon, en attendant j'ai fait a:
le but est de crer le 'pipe' entre le point rouge et le point bleu en pivotant les jonctions, le plus vite possible (vous avez 5 minutes) en moins de coup possible mais en crant un max de connections.

ncessite pygame 1.9.1



http://joel-murielle.perso.sfr.fr/pipe/circuit.py

----------


## afranck64

Bonjour,

Dsol de vous avoir autant fait attendre pour si peu! le rsultat est plutt minable mais bon...
Voil

----------


## josmiley

arf, dommage que a ne fonctionne que sous windows ...
j'aurai aim voir a que a peut donner avec Tkinter.

----------


## afranck64

Bonsoir,

josmiley, le problme c'est avec le winsound?

----------


## josmiley

> Bonsoir,
> 
> josmiley, le problme c'est avec le winsound?


j'ai isol la partie winsound, j'obtiens une tite fentre bleue claire aprs avoir choisit 'Demarrer Aventre' et a s'arrte l  ::(: 
bon, j'essaie de dbugguer le truc...

comment acclrer le mouvement du palet ?

----------


## afranck64

Bonsoir,




> comment acclrer le mouvement du palet ?


Il te faut modifier les valeur de: "self.canev.move(self.me,nvlle_valeur,0)" dans les mthodes "left" et "right" de la classe "player"
 :;):

----------


## josmiley

> Bonsoir,
> Il te faut modifier les valeur de: "self.canev.move(self.me,nvlle_valeur,0)" dans les mthodes "left" et "right" de la classe "player"


oui, mais non, faudrait modifier la vitesse de raction et de rptition des touches en fait.

----------


## afranck64

Bonsoir,




> oui, mais non, faudrait modifier la vitesse de raction et de rptition des touches en fait.


J'aurais bien voulu mais le "repeatdelay" en Tkinter c'est uniquement pour Button,Scale,Spinbox et Scrollbar  ::cry::

----------


## josmiley

> Bonsoir,
> J'aurais bien voulu mais le "repeatdelay" en Tkinter c'est uniquement pour Button,Scale,Spinbox et Scrollbar


Alors on te laisse choisir le prochain exercice, comme a se sera un truc faisable avec Tkinter  ::mouarf:: 
 toi de jouer ! fais-nous cogiter !

----------


## clic4

Bien qu'un peu silencieux, je ne suis pas loin (le retour des beaux jours n'y est pas tout  fait tranger)  :;): 

J'ai tout de mme trouv un peu de temps hier aprs-midi pour raliser ma version du jeu flash... qui mriterait videmment quelques heures de boulot supplmentaires. ^^ Mais la base est pose et l'exercice toujours aussi formateur !
Le terrain est gnr alatoirement ce qui n'est pas idal pour rgler la difficult, mais a reste plus rapide  mettre en place que de concevoir des niveaux sur mesure.  ::mouarf:: 

Sinon, j'adore voir les diffrences de codages et d'approches, eheh. Par exemple, le style de joesmiley est vraiment concis. Ce n'est pas franchement lisible d'un premier regard mais il y a une certaine beaut dans l'optimisation (de mon point de vue).

Je serais de retour lundi pour le prochain challenge !

----------


## afranck64

Bonjour,
Salut  tous on pourrait pour cette fois faire un petit jeu de tir  l'arc: d'un ct on a un archer/arbalte/lance flche et de l'autre on a des objets qui montent et descendent que l'on doit abattre. on pourrait galement y ajouter  un chrono dcroissant et quelque objets qui oscillerait de gauche  droite sans trop se rapprocher du tireur...
 ::mouarf::

----------


## josmiley

@clic4:
Enfin qq1 qui apprecie mon talent  ::mrgreen:: 
j'ai lancer ton code, quand on atteind la case verte, il ne se passe rien, le jeu continu comme si c'tait une case normale.

@afranck64:
heu ... genre WII Sport ? a me parait un peu pharaonique, non ?
tu pourrais faire un dessin ?

----------


## afranck64

Bonjour,
Excusez moi de ne vous avoir pas donn plus de dtails la fois dernire.
En fait le but c'est de monter une copie du jeu Archer:
on a  gauche de l'cran un petit archer(muni de flches bien entendu!)  qui peut monter et descendre, et  droite des objets qui montent et descendent galement, sauf que ceux ci peuvent(si on le veut bien pour corser le boulot de l'archer) faire de lger dcalage horizontaux dans une zone restreinte  droite de l'cran. L'archer se doit alors de dcocher des flches pour dtruire tous les objets situs  droite de l'cran

J'ai pas d'affiche pour le moment, vous vous contenterez de ceci:

#########################

a----------------------- @------@ |
aa==>-----------------------@----|
a -----------------------@------@ |

#########################

@josmiley:
Je cherche mais je ne trouve toujours pas de moyen pour coder le jeu "PIPE" faudrait que tu m'aides un peu.

----------


## josmiley

> @josmiley:
> Je cherche mais je ne trouve toujours pas de moyen pour coder le jeu "PIPE" faudrait que tu m'aides un peu.


bien sr, tu veux savoir quoi ?

----------


## afranck64

Bonjour,
J'espre que vous ne vous tes pas un peu coincs comme moi!

@Josmiley:
Salut pour "PIPE": je pense faire des chemins pour conserver les ensembles allums(listes de position/points... bon je rflchi encore) mais je ne sais pas comment faire pour remettre au noir les blocs qui auront t dsactivs aprs clic du joueur?

----------


## josmiley

> Bonjour,
> J'espre que vous ne vous tes pas un peu coincs comme moi!
> 
> @Josmiley:
> Salut pour "PIPE": je pense faire des chemins pour conserver les ensembles allums(listes de position/points... bon je rflchi encore) mais je ne sais pas comment faire pour remettre au noir les blocs qui auront t dsactivs aprs clic du joueur?


en fait mon algo est assez naf ...
 chaque clic j'teinds tout, je retrace le chemin depuis le point de dpart et je test si le point d'arriv est inclus dans le chemin.

----------


## afranck64

Bonsoir  tous
en ce qui concerne le jeu Archer bon mon travail est plutt minable. J'ai utilis les WorkerQueue de pygame.threads et a plante  tout bout de champ.  ::cry:: 

bref voici le truc
Pice jointe 65507


Par contre en ce qui concerne le jeu Pipes: c'est quelque chose de digeste et il y'a une surprise(cadeau) pour tous ceux qui traverserons le niveau 10 (bien entendu modifier le code pour gagner a ne compte pas! ::P: ). J'aimerais avoir votre avis sur la "surprise" du niveau 10+  ::ccool:: 

bon voici le lien
Pice jointe 65508

Salut et @+

----------


## josmiley

salut afranck64;

j'avoue que "l'archer" a ne m'a pas inspir, je suis plutt puzzle, dsol de ne pas avoir fait l'effort  ::oops:: 
il me manque le module phy pour que ton code fonctionne chez moi.

Pipes fonctionne plutt bien, le path-mode est une bonne ide; et je vois que l'on fait de l'auto-promotion ^^

 la place de l'archer j'ai fait un sokoban:

 

http://joel-murielle.perso.sfr.fr/sokoban.tar

et un samegame:



http://joel-murielle.perso.sfr.fr/samegame.tar

Si a vous inspire ...

----------


## afranck64

Bonjour,

@Joesmiley:
C'tait bien jou le personnage transparent. Il me faudra beaucoup de temps pour dvelopper comme a. Et le Samegame pour pouvoir faire cette compression des cases vides la va me falloir bosser dur.

pour ce qui est du sokoban j'en ai dj cod un bien qu'il soit en pascal et en mode console; bref si tu as une machine qui tourne sous Windows ou un compilateur pascal, voila le truc.

Pice jointe 65911

pour ce qui est du samegame je risque mettre du temps avant de le coder j'ai un exam dans 2 semaines.

Bon code et @+

ps: le module phy est contenu dans le dossier data (Pipes)

----------


## josmiley

re,
j'ai une ide assez simple, mais j'y connais rien en socket ...
j'aurais donc besoin d'un p'tit coup de main  ::mrgreen:: 
c'est un jeu de tir. 2  4 chars qui se poursuivent pour se tirer dessus et  donc qui pourrait se jouer en rseau.
voil un premier brouillon;utilisez les flches et la barre espace.
http://joel-murielle.perso.sfr.fr/chars.zip

le decors pourrait tre dtruit.
c'est surtout histoire d'apprendre  utiliser les sockets.
alors, que doit faire le serveur et que doit faire le client ?

merci.

----------


## josmiley

j'ai rflchi, et j'ai dans l'ide que:
-le serveur recolte l'tat du clavier auprs de chaque client puis redistribut les infos
-il attend ensuite que tous les clients se soient acquit de leur tches.
dans le principe, c'est bon ?

----------


## afranck64

Bonsoir Josmiley,
a fait un bail!

bon pour le jeu je ne m'y connait pas trs bien (du moins pour le moment en socket) mais tu devrais faire un serveur multithread sinon  chaque mission, il faudra attendre une rception alors tu devra avoir un Thread charg de la rception des infos envoyes par les clients (mouvements,...) et un autre charg de l'mission/re-mission  des infos en direction des clients (nouvelle position des joueurs...) bien entendu les clients galement devront tre multithread.

bon je vais un peu lire et je te fais signe

@+ et bon code  ::mouarf::

----------


## josmiley

salut afranck64,
justement, pour rester synchro, je pense pas faire du multi-thread. Ainsi, un joueur n'ira pas plus vite qu'un autre si sa connection est plus rapide.

bon, j'ai faim une maj du jeu, les flches pour se dplacer, space pour tirer un obus, et left alt pour mitrailler.
les 4 chars se dplacent en mme temps ... jusqu'  ce que je pige les sockets.

http://joel-murielle.perso.sfr.fr/chars.zip

----------


## afranck64

Salut,

Je pense que tu ne m'as pas bien compris en fait le multi-threading c'est pour que les sockets ne se bloquent pas les uns les autres car la mthode socket.recv fait un sorte de mainloop jusqu' ce que des informations soient reuent... bref je documente encore

@+ et bon code!

----------


## josmiley

bon, allez !!
faut faire quelque chose.
je vais refaire un tetris, classique.
sauf qu'au lieu de s'appuyer sur des matrices pour gerer le jeu, on va utiliser des rectangles et des images. Enfin, je vais essayer ...

voil un dbut de code:


```

```

Misre, je ne pensais pas que a serait aussi galre de na pas utiliser de matrice  ::cry:: 
je dois trouver un moyen d'liminer les lignes pleines  ::ouin::

----------


## afranck64

Salut ,

tu as finalement relance la discussion c est genial.
Je vais voir ce que je peux faire comme Tetris avec Tkinter   ::mouarf:: 

a plus.

----------


## josmiley

re,
j'ai mis un peu en standby.
voil, la chute des pices acclre et a compte les points;  amliorer.
le ficher motif.png ici


```

```

----------


## josmiley

un passe-temps de quelques lignes ... un simple snake.
http://joel-murielle.perso.sfr.fr/snake1.py


```

```

----------


## josmiley

Un simple dmineur.
Gameplay classic, j'ai juste travaill sur le flip des cases cliques.
http://joel-murielle.perso.sfr.fr/demineur.zip

----------


## jack-ft

> re,
> j'ai une ide assez simple, mais j'y connais rien en socket ...
> j'aurais donc besoin d'un p'tit coup de main 
> c'est un jeu de tir. 2  4 chars qui se poursuivent pour se tirer dessus et  donc qui pourrait se jouer en rseau.
> voil un premier brouillon;utilisez les flches et la barre espace.
> http://joel-murielle.perso.sfr.fr/chars.zip
> 
> le decors pourrait tre dtruit.
> c'est surtout histoire d'apprendre  utiliser les sockets.
> ...


L'anctre de ce jeu en rseau tait Xpilot

)jack(

----------

